# Sick and tired of moral victories



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The Sixers have found countless ways to lose games they had control of this season. They were in position to gain ground on the Knicks and choke away another game.

Also why does Doug Collins take the ball out of Jrue's hands late in the fourth quarter and OT? I trust him taking the last shot much more than Lou. If you're going in a end of game scenario it doesn't have to be an iso.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Sixers are a pretty good club lately, but you're right. They don't seem to know how to win ball games. Thing is that it's hard to see them getting a lot better really. Very entertaining team all the same.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think they can get better but they're approaching the time where they have to get better by making trades. They can't just stick with what they have and hope it gels. This team has been playing some great ball as of late (16-12 after starting 3-13) but their problems closing games out is pronounced and it's caused them to lose countless games.

I think it's important for them to do something by the trade deadline. They have to decide who the core is now and start to mold the rest of the roster accordingly.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Just as I type that I see that Iguodala and Brand are off the market.



> The playoff push has clearly lifted the Sixers’ outlook. According sources around the league, Philadelphia is not eager to make major roster changes now, and both Iguodala and Brand are all but certain to be with the team throughout this season.


http://www.sportingnews.com/nba/sto...rs-going-strong-iguodala-brand-off-the-market

I'm not even saying these are the guys that have to go but to take them off the market completely is just bad form. With the team winning there's more flexibility and you could possibly get more than you would have earlier in the season. I don't know.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Just as I type that I see that Iguodala and Brand are off the market.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Problem is, those two aren't really closer type players yet, they make closer money. Brand is immovable and if they trade AI, there go your ticket sales ! So basically they are "off of the market"

And there is very little room to make any other move. That panic Brand signing is gonna weigh this franchise down for a long time.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

I think its time to shake the team,its been a better season then what i expected to be honest but i think this franchise need some kind of finantial support ,it feels like this is the team that has more lack of power between the professional teams in the city of Philly!
I think ticket sales wouldnt be a problem if you trade AI ,i think he has some trade potencial ,probably more trade potencial then the potencial on the team ,i want more for the team ,the fans that stick around thru the years deserve more too...


----------

